# Stealth Dorm grow



## Dewayne4161 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys, first post here, and have a few questions . I'm wanting to know if its possible to make a small grow box out of a 14x14" hollowed out pc case. I want to use half for veg and half for flower. I want it to be as discrete as possible for in my dorm. Is this completely impossible? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2008)

Do not throw your lifelong dreams away for a few plants.  Sorry, I feel it would be in everyone's best interest if you did not pursue this little fiasco any further.


----------



## ProjectIcarus (Jun 26, 2008)

I unfortunately agree with DL.  If it were an apartment, and not a dorm room, it would be a different story.  Unlike an apartment, a college dorm room has WAY to much traffic in it, as you know, and it would be incredible to try and completely control odor.  Try a different locale dude.  I wish you luck in your endevours.  LAter!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 26, 2008)

Growing in dormitory is asking for trouble. You will need uninterrupted personal space for growing cannabis plant. Using a hallowed out case is a good idea though you will not get any viable results from it, especially in dormitory. Let mafia earn a few dollars and use a dealer if you like smoking that much and postpone growing idea in a later day when you have at least your own flat.

In here we have a saying "Better late than hard." also in USA they say "Better safe than sorry." keep these in mind.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 26, 2008)

there was recently a story published about someone doing what you are contemplating... it was unsuccesful... learn from someone else's mistake


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe somthing like this would work better in your case my stealth fridge zero light leaks min ordor hardly no ordor if you use a scrubber if you have the money of course i built this my self in a post a while back.it got postponed due to some jail time but the project is allmost complete now ill update that post soon with some new pics also hope this helps some.but like the others said i might wait till you got your own place but good luck:joint:

damn it would not let me re post the pics from my past post


----------



## Dewayne4161 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, I really wanted to do this but taking another look at the whole idea, it really does seem sketchy. Maybe next year when I have an apartment i'll use a closet or something.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Find a good hidden spot in the woods and plant a few seeds there.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jun 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Find a good hidden spot in the woods and plant a few seeds there.



Yeah and this late in the season, make sure they are autoflowering or feminized.


----------



## Dewayne4161 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not a bad idea lol, any links for good seed to use?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

i know a dude that got a case,plus kicked outta his dorm just for possesin weed in his dorm.he had blazed earlier in the day and went to class.when he got back from class,he went to grab his jar of chrons outta the fridge and they were gone.so about an hour passed and the next thing he knew,there was a cop and a person that worked for the dorm knockin on his door.
you knwo what happened next.
i wouldnt grow,or even smoke in a dorm.its not worth gettin cought.


----------



## masonrat (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok I agree this is not a good idea.

But I was working inside of a new dorm house a few months ago and was thinking how could one grow in such a small area. I came up with the idea of growing on top of the suspendid ceilings in the hall. Not a good idea but possible. All you need is a chair, screw driver, some wire nuts, clamp on light and some lowryder seeds. Watering would be the hardest I have not figured that out yet. Doing this and not getting caught would be hard!


----------



## MysticMan84 (Sep 7, 2008)

masonrat said:
			
		

> Ok I agree this is not a good idea.
> 
> But I was working inside of a new dorm house a few months ago and was thinking how could one grow in such a small area. I came up with the idea of growing on top of the suspendid ceilings in the hall. Not a good idea but possible. All you need is a chair, screw driver, some wire nuts, clamp on light and some lowryder seeds. Watering would be the hardest I have not figured that out yet. Doing this and not getting caught would be hard!


 
lol that is the worst idea ever


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

get the education and then you can grow wherever you want to.your own paid for home.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 7, 2008)

there is a reason he wants to grow, we don't need to know the reason for that, instead of discouraging you, I'm going to tell you like smoking mom, go plant some outside in the woods, that way you get the best of both worlds, good smoke, good education   harvesting in ur apartment shouldn't be a problem, as long as it doesn't smell too bad.  

But really, you are probably drinking, smoking bud, doing illegal things in ur dorm, if you felt you could get away with growing it, go ahead, no one is going to stop you, but you know your situation better than anyone, so you have to make the choice.


----------



## Dewayne4161 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the continued advise. After two weeks on campus now, I've decided against the idea, we have "Health Inspections" which involve RA's (Room Advisers) that walk though the room to check for any beer bottles or speakers with bass etc. It probably would'nt be good if they smelled any hints of marijuana. So until I graduate I'll stick to having a small amount locked in my desk which is a much safer option. Though I'd love to grow, its just not an option at this time .


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

This takes me back!  Did the same thing, but not in a dorm, community living with other students.  We had fire inspections and University officials walking through frequently.  Built a box and threw it in the corner with some fluoros and CFLs.  Trust me from somebody who has done it... It's impossible to hide.  Dorm rooms are so basic (kinda like a cubicle you sleep in) so its hard to find a SAFE (most important thing) place to grow.  Take the time and just learn more.  I know the best way to learn is with hands-on experience but it isn't worth sacrificing your life for, and just thinking about it you def have the government pressing charges, but the university might do the same, so you could be doubly hurting from the long arm of the law.


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 22, 2008)

I just had to cut all my plants down because of vops comeing to the door.  There is no way I would risk it in a dorm


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

I would say if you are descrete about it enough and get a strain that doesn't have much odour or smells like something other than MJ then go for it. As for the size, not sure if you'd be able to manage veg and flower in there but hey you never know. my grow box is only 15"x15"

On the other hand, wait until you got your own place and do something much more worth while.


----------



## MysticMan84 (Oct 1, 2008)

Growing in a dorm sounds sketchy as hell, but what about growing in an apartment? I'd rather not wait until I can afford to buy a house to start. I only need like a quarter a week so I think I could keep it small.


----------



## MexicanAirline (Feb 9, 2010)

My man... what are you gona do during all the breaks during school when everyone in the dorms has to leave, and everything needs to be unplugged, before they come in and inspect all the rooms?  I guess you could easily transport the computer home with you, but it just seems like a lot to deal with.  Lets say your flower period is 60 days (which would be short) you would need have to time it around the holidays so you know you will be in your dorm for during that time.

I lived in the dorms 2 years ago and all my buddies on the floor tried growing in their rooms... it was a joke watching them become frantic when their plants became too big, smelly, and absolutely not hidden lol. goodluck though just some things to think about


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

:rofl:   This post is from '08 if you haven't already noticed.


----------



## MexicanAirline (Feb 9, 2010)

nope didn't notice haha...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2010)

Dude your in college. Focus on girls, have fun. Buy a little 40 when needed. Graduate, then grow. My 2 cents. GL


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 10, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :rofl: This post is from '08 if you haven't already noticed.


 
Un-huh, I bet old DeWayne is either in jail or gradgiated, or both.


----------



## bingermd (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm with the poster above definitely seems sketch to grow at school.


----------

